# Bear Hunting Armor



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Siberian Bear-hunting armour, c.1800s | Retronaut

I thought some of you would get a kick out of this. If I had to wear this, I would hope to get better dogs and guns! Cant imagine.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

the russians in siberia hunted brown bear with dogs & a spear until the communist revolution


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

If I had to fight a bear that looks like a good idea .learn from a porkypine  .just thinking bout some of the outfits worn by modern day deer and turkey weekend warriors and it dose'nt look to out ragouis


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Are you sure that was used by the hunter, or was that for the guy that was used for bait?


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow!!!
I would still be shivvering in that suit. 

Would be scared that the one swat would knock my head off.

Guess we could make dog suits like this, or for the sheep....


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Chief Cook said:


> Are you sure that was used by the hunter, or was that for the guy that was used for bait?


I dont know. Looks more like cactus camo for desert hunting to me - when you want to stand still and blend into the cacti.


----------



## MikeG49 (Aug 22, 2012)

The impact of one large bear swat could still kill you. So, while your dying of internal bleeding the bear is deciding wether your worth the trouble of eating.


----------



## AJohnston (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm curious if the bear would even be interested in you if you looked like that... lol


----------

